# Cheap and Affordable Hedgie Accessories...?



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been saving up money to get ollie some new cage accessories like: snuggle sack, Clothe covered tubes to run in, a cuddle cup bed, and a few other toys and what not. I was just wondering where everyone got there stuff from? if you order it online can you please leave a link? thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's a few people on here that sell cloth accessories, if you look in the classifieds forum. Breeders also sometimes sell accessories, or if you check Etsy, you may find more people that sell things like that. I can't really speak for price on that though, the only person I ever ordered something from was Nancy, who no longer makes/sells accessories, as far as I know.


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

I bought a couple of things of eBay that were a really good price. I even bought a house and they made it without the bottom for me. I made my own hedgie snuggle sack and my own cage liners as well. I just went to the fabric store while their fleece was on sale and stocked up.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

4" PVC pipe elbows of various kinds are about $3 at Home Depot, probably similar elsewhere. Hot Wheels are also great for toys; I like to find them cheap(er) at Goodwill, but the price of one new in the box can be as cheap as $1-2 depending on where you look. The cheapest option for bags would be to make your own, if you know how to use a sewing machine.


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

olliethehedgie, 
I buy my stuff from two different people, one of which I know is on the forum.
Im sending you a private message


----------

